# [Solved] TuxOnIce problems

## _sil

Hi,

I'm trying to get hibernate working on my laptop. I'm using zen-sources 2.6.28-zen4 with patch from tuxonice.org. I can hibernate machine just fine however I can't resume because of this error:

```

[    6.093375] TuxOnIce 3.0-rc8 (http://tuxonice.net)

[    6.093432] Replacing swsusp.

[    6.093442] TuxOnIce: Can't translate "/dev/sda8" into a device id yet.

```

which makes sense, cause by looking at dmesg it looks that tuxonice is trying to resume *before* sata controller is initialized, but I don't know why is it happening? Did anyone experience this? Is there anything that can be done about it? TIA.Last edited by _sil on Tue Jan 13, 2009 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Is your SATA driver built into the kernel?

----------

## _sil

Thank you for reply,

yes, I have SATA support built into kernel

```

scarlett linux-2.6.28 # zgrep -i sata_ahci /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

```

----------

## Hu

Strange.  I would have expected TuxOnIce to wait until the built-in drivers were all initialized.  You can work around this by using an initrd and triggering the resume from there.  You would need an initrd anyway if you had encrypted the swap partition to protect the hibernating image.

Be sure to have the initrd try to resume before any filesystems are mounted, or you may experience filesystem corruption.

----------

## _sil

That was very strange indeed. But it looks like it's only case with zen-sources. I switched to vanilla sources + tuxonice patch, and now it works as expected.

----------

## chris...

I get the same thing happening but with raid

I'm using a swapfile on a raid device 

The raid drivers are built in

Is there a way to make it wait a bit longer before trying to resume

----------

## subrahmanyan

 *chris... wrote:*   

> I get the same thing happening but with raid
> 
> I'm using a swapfile on a raid device 
> 
> The raid drivers are built in
> ...

 See this thread, it seems to be exactly the problem (for me too): http://lists.tuxonice.net/lurker/message/20090105.002756.6953b399.en.html

----------

## Pan Wojtas

 *subrahmanyan wrote:*   

> http://lists.tuxonice.net/lurker/message/20090105.002756.6953b399.en.html

 

Link does not work - what was there?

I have swap on external usb hdd and have the same problem (Can't translate "..." into a device id yet) with tuxonice-sources-2.6.30-r6.

System does hibernate, but can not resume.

----------

